# Rod building lathe tip



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

If you build your own rods or just want to re-wrap the eyelets on your favorite rod. Find a timer motor (the part behind the dial selector) from a washing machine or a dryer sitting at the side of the road. They are 12 volt so you can just wire it to a plug and build a wooden holding device. They turn nice and slow so the epoxy dries evenly.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The turntable motor from a microwave is a great choice as well. They usually turn anywhere from 3 - 6 RPM. They're 110 volt so they are easy to wire, and they have more than enough power to turn a fishing rod.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BBQ rotisserie motor works just fine.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Ooops, I just realized that I said it was 12V, it's actually 110V. My bad I spend too much time on car forums.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the idea! 
What type of epoxy or what brand of epoxy would one buy to repair? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Drew,

There are tons of options, Diamond II, Flex Coat, Threadmaster, etc. I would not recommend using an adhesive epoxy. The biggest difference between finishes used in rod building and Envirotex Lite or similar products you can find at the hardware store is that the rod building finishes have UV inhibitors to slow the yellowing process (They all still yellow.).

You need to carefully measure equal parts by volume or the finish will not cure properly. The finishes are much more sensitive in this regard than the adhesives.

There is a one part product out there that I like for repairs called Threadmaster One. A couple of coats will build the depth you need, and it dries in about an hour, speeding up the process a bit.

For a drying motor, any low RPM motor will work. I use one that turns at about 15 RPM, and it works well. Lots of people prefer motors in the 3-9 RPM range. If I have the time, I prefer to turn by hand, but with 2 small children, time to babysit a rod is nearly nonexistent now.

Joe


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tons of info. Thanks grub man! 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------

